# Cubase export/bounce levels



## Erik Couttolenc (Jun 3, 2020)

I use cubase pro 10. When I finish a piece, the levels within cubase are perfectly fine, but once I bounce the audio into my computer the levels decrease significantly. Does anyone know why this happens or how to fix it? I compose most of the time with external headphones, and same thing happens when I finish and listen with my computer's speakers, levels go way down.


----------



## ananth725 (Jun 3, 2020)

Are you on the same audio interface while listening to your audio export? (computer speakers)


----------



## Erik Couttolenc (Jun 3, 2020)

If Im working on cubase, I use external headphones as the audio interface. After its bounced to either wav/mp3 I listen to it with the computer speakers to see if it sounds well.


----------



## ananth725 (Jun 5, 2020)

By 'Audio Interface' I meant your sound card that you use to work with Cubase. If you switch cards or drivers between you Cubase session and you computer speakers, there will be a difference.


----------

